
Show HN: Microlearning for business ppl – in a 9gag/Instagram style - laurent_m
https://bluesophy.com/en/
======
atupis
Not seeing anything. Using currently Android Firefox.

~~~
laurent_m
how strange... nothing at all ? I'll try to get FF on android and look at it
edit : works on FF Android on my end ...hum

